# be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität



## PixelSign (17. August 2012)

*be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Hallo Forum,

ich stelle für einen Freund einen Rechner zusammen und frage mich welche RAM-Riegel unter den Dark Rock Pro 2 passen. Mobo wird das Asus Rampage IV Formula. Beim Arbeitsspeicher hab ich an die Corsair Vengeance mit den großen Heatspreadern gedacht. Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage ob das ganze auch passt. Die low profile Version habe ich natürlich auch schon in Betracht gezogen, würde die großen Heatspreader allerdings aus optischen Gründen bevorzugen. Im Internet konnte ich dazu leider nichts finden (auch nicht auf der Herstellerseite). Falls ich zu blöd zum Suchen war, würde ich mich sehr über Links freuen. Vllt hat auch schon jemand die selbe Konfiguration und kann seine Erfahrungen teilen. 

Falls das tatsächlich der erste Thread ist der sich mit dieser Frage beschäftigt, könnten hier in Zukunft natürlich auch andere RAM-Modelle abgefragt werden.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## elohim (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Die hohen passen definitiv nicht. Bei dem Kühler sind niedrige Module Pflicht. Im übrigen siehst du je nach Board ohnehin nichts mehr vom RAM.


----------



## turbosnake (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Die Dinger sehen aus als ob jemand seinen Kamm im PC vergessen hat.  
Ich würde die LP nehmen, vorallem weil diese Kamm-Konstruktion keine Vorteile hat.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Kauf RAM mit normalen Kühlern also ohne die sinnlosen Kämme.


----------



## Pixy (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Das denke ich auch.
Bei "nur" 1,5 Volt, braucht man diese riesen Kühler nicht mehr, es sei denn, du willst sie aufs äußerste takten.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Und auch dann bringen die Kämme nichts.
Die sind nur Show mehr nicht. Leute mit einer Wasserkühlung kaufen die damit das ganze noch extremer aussieht.


----------



## Pixy (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Auf der anderen Seite sind sie preislich ja in der selben Stufe, ich mag sie zwar nicht, aber rein vom Preis her, könnte man sie kaufen auch wenns nichts bringt.
Ich könnte sie gar nicht einbauen, sie würden zwar unter dem Genesis passen, allerdings müsste ich ja jedesmal den Kühler ausbauen wenn ich an die Rams will, kleine Rams bekommt man auch so rein und raus.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Ganz ehrlich? Kauf dir die LP Ramriegel. Die Hohen Heatspreader sind eig unnötig es sei denn du betreibst extremes RAM OC.


----------



## elohim (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

ob die sinnvoll oder nicht sind ist doch irrelavant  die passen nicht! 
abgesehen davon wird der RAM durch den Kühler verdeckt so dass man ihn ohnehin nicht mehr sehen kann 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ght-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14-drp3_klein.jpg
http://pics.computerbase.de/4/0/9/7/5/18.jpg
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...ark_Rock_Pro_2/beQuiet_Dark_Rock_Pro_2-23.jpg

auf eingien Boards wird er vielleciht ohne den vorderen Lüfter passen, das hängt aber vom Board ab


----------



## dragonlort (17. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

Das ist ja ein Monster


----------



## PixelSign (18. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*

habt vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten und beispielbilder. damit wurde meine frage wohl eindeutig beantwortet


----------



## Feeff (20. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*



> Die Montage nimmt etwa 10 Minuten in Anspruch.
> Nach der Montage kann auch RAM mit höheren Heatspreadern mit bis zu 50 mm problemlos verbaut werden.



be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 : Montage & Testergebnisse - Artikel Hartware.net


was haltet ihr dann davon ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: be quit Dark Rock Pro 2 - RAM Kompatibilität*



Feeff schrieb:


> was haltet ihr dann davon ?


 
Nicht viel.

Der Airflow müsste im Gehäuse umgedreht werden wenn das Mainboard so installiert wird. Die Lüfter sollten optimalerweise nach links pusten, hier pusten sie nach rechts, Richtung RAM.


----------

